# Few HDR from the past week



## myshkin (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's a few shots from the past week. I just got the D800 and have been really enjoying it. All of these are shot with it


1. 5 exp photomatix,  Lake Dillon Colorado







2. 5 exp photomatix, Wetlands Frisco, CO





3. 2 exp manual blend, Same shot but this is a 2 exp manual blend not sure which I prefer





4. 2 exp manual blend,  Peak 8 base area





5. 2 exp manual blend, Do you think the streaks in the foreground add or take from the photo?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 2, 2012)

Good stuff! Strong set.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

WOW love those night shots! Obviously without the red streaks would be ideal but its is not a deal Breaker for me! 

The second shot is also very nice. Composition is really good.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## myshkin (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks, I waited for the streaks, I like it and think it adds something different to the scene. I really hate the size limits here. How do you post the pics so they link back to flickr?


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

go to your flickr image and click on it and share select grab HTML/BBCode copy and paste that code in your thread text here on the forum and it will link. 

You can choose what size you want to display. I choose large, oh yeah and make cure you select the bbcode and not the html.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice work. Only suggestion is taht with shots like #1 try to get even closer to the rocks for more detail in the foreground.


----------



## RedVixen81 (Apr 2, 2012)

Those are, IMO, Beautiful!...


----------



## mistermonday (Apr 2, 2012)

Really nice set of shots. I like the last two best and don't mind the red light streaks at all.  According to my calculations a  D800 RAW file should open as a whopping 216MB for a single layer 16 bit image. So I am curious to know what happens to your processing time when you load and merge a set of 5 bracketed shots. Does you HDRs/w choke up or take a non linearly long time to merge the source files?
Regards, Murray


----------



## webrotate360 (Apr 2, 2012)

The last three are just gorgeous. The streaks only add to the mystery I think.


----------



## janok (Apr 2, 2012)

Great set - #1 and #2 are my favorites.


----------



## BZSPhotography (Apr 4, 2012)

They're really nice, just one question, i use photomatix as well, all i have to ask is, how do you take the 5exp? i usually do em at 3 exp...


----------



## ann (Apr 4, 2012)

One can manual change the exposures as many as needed, or use AEB, you using Canon which limits the number of AEB shots, some cameras allow more; i.e. I can do 9 with my d700.

The number of exposures has to do with the range of light and the camera, the software doesn't care.  I have taken photos using up to 13 exposures.  Dan Burkholder with his NO book sometimes did 20.


----------



## myshkin (Apr 7, 2012)

Out of all the programs I have used with the D800 raws photomatix struggles the most. I don;t see a big difference with LR4 or photoshop but photomatix really takes a long time to load the raws. I would say it took maybe a minute before with the D700, but now with the D800 I think it takes over 5 minutes to load the files.   





mistermonday said:


> Really nice set of shots. I like the last two best and don't mind the red light streaks at all.  According to my calculations a  D800 RAW file should open as a whopping 216MB for a single layer 16 bit image. So I am curious to know what happens to your processing time when you load and merge a set of 5 bracketed shots. Does you HDRs/w choke up or take a non linearly long time to merge the source files? Regards, Murray


----------



## mistermonday (Apr 7, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Out of all the programs I have used with the D800 raws photomatix struggles the most. I don;t see a big difference with LR4 or photoshop but photomatix really takes a long time to load the raws. I would say it took maybe a minute before with the D700, but now with the D800 I think it takes over 5 minutes to load the files.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to try Oloneo's PhotoEngine. 
Regards, Murray


----------



## mistermonday (Apr 7, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Out of all the programs I have used with the D800 raws photomatix struggles the most. I don;t see a big difference with LR4 or photoshop but photomatix really takes a long time to load the raws. I would say it took maybe a minute before with the D700, but now with the D800 I think it takes over 5 minutes to load the files.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mysh, to update you, I got hold of 3 D800 RAW files (approx 45 MB each). They were singles and not from the same bracketed set so I expected the results to look like an ugly mess, but Photoengine loaded and merged them in just under 16 secs.
Regards, Murray


----------



## jafa (Apr 10, 2012)

Great Job!!


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 10, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice.  VERY precise.


----------



## ewick (Apr 10, 2012)

Not a very big fan of HDR but I must say that these are wonderful. All around i give it two thumbs up.


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 11, 2012)

Truly an outstanding set. Absolutely love picture 1. What a strong composition. Pic 2 is solid for sure, but pic 1 is in a class by itself.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome! 1, 2 and 4 are my favourites. And in my opinion it's not obvious that the red streaks aren't ideal, they add to it.


----------



## myshkin (Apr 27, 2012)

haven't been on for awhile and wanted to say thanks for all the comments


----------



## inaka (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful set!
I especially love the first shot!


----------



## EDL (May 6, 2012)

I like them all!  Gorgeous!


----------



## kevbrisrq (May 7, 2012)

Well done - you captured my favorite type of photography in the night shots - there is nothing like a good HDR night shot that allows you to bring out the best in your exposures - well done keeping it realistic - i always say this allot - but I just think using HDR to your advantage and keeping it realistic is a skill and you got that going for you in this set!


----------

